# Enclosed blinds insert



## dakuda (Dec 30, 2006)

I cannot find these locally to physically check them, so I figured I would ask.

My dog tears up blinds on my back door when I am at work.  I want to order some of those enclosed blinds and remove the glass from my back door and replace it.  I have noticed that the existing glass is probably 1/4" thick.  I assume the enclosed blinds window will be thicker.  Do I need to order a new interior trim peice to bump out the accepted thickness for the glass?


----------



## Square Eye (Dec 31, 2006)

You need to call a glass company or the manufacturer of the door. The trim pieces that hold the glass are specifically designed for the thickness of the finished glass. Usually they are plastic and can intrchange with a manufacturer's kit. Expect the life of the insulated glass before fogging to be drastically reduced. They seal them very well at the factory, but they will fail quicker than solid sealed frames without built-in blinds.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 2, 2007)

There are blind "inserts" available through Lowes. These are made to hang on the exisiting window frame in the inside of the door . They should work with the dogs since the paws would be hitting the glass face and not the blinds. They are made for full length and half length door windows.Easy to install.


----------

